# Erick With No K!!!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Heyyyy!

My name is Eric (Erick With No K actually means Erick with no 'k').
I'm 15 and I work in a local Spooky Walk (www.spookywalk.com).
It's the number one Halloween attraction on Long Island, with The Dark Side (www.darksideproductions) being the second best Halloween attraction (or it could be tied with it).
I have my own exhibit in the Spooky Walk that I build with my firends and scare in with my friends. I usually buy 2 new masks every year to keep up to date.
I love scaring people and building props. I love seeing the behind the scenes aspects to how Haunts are set-up and how everything inside works, right dow nto wear the actors get ready and eat dinner before the Haunt opens).
It's all so interesting.

So I joined the site because it has alot of resources on props, atmosphere, and pretty much everything related to Haunts.

Also, it seems like you guys have as much passion for this stuff as I do.

Unrelated, but I plan to become a movie director when I'm older and I hope to make some really good movies that alot of people see and enjoy. I finished writing a seventy-something page script a few weeks ago that I hope to begin filming this summer. It will be my frist 'real' movie. 

ANyway, what's up??


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Eric. Lots of nice folks and information here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know it seems like everyone here wants to be a writter or directory  Glad to have you here Erick with no K. Hope you enjoy your stay on the street.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the Street, Eric! Glad to have you here.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

ERICK WITH NO K said:


> Unrelated, but I plan to become a movie director when I'm older and I hope to make some really good movies that alot of people see and enjoy. I finished writing a seventy-something page script a few weeks ago that I hope to begin filming this summer. It will be my frist 'real' movie.


Hi, Eric. Please see the below:

http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=2123&highlight=imagination


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it! Have fun exploring the forums.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hiya Erick with no K. it's always good to have new blood around here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Erick. The more the merrier, I say! :jol:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome to the Street!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome EWNK...I'm glad you found your way to the welcome room..and to the point of no return!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to chaos Erick With No K. Keep up the prop building!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street eric (or is it erik im still ocnfused :S lol)


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice to have you join us Eric, welcome!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

It's Eric. Erick With No K is literally ERICK, take off the K, and get ERIC.

Hahaha.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

So..It's Erick + 1 C - 1 K....or Eric Spelled with a K that doesn't exist.

Oh why do you do this to us?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Erick-k. Hope you'll be adding an entry to the already amazing work in the Tournament de Tombstone.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Erick.


----------

